# 73 years



## cda (Dec 7, 2014)

http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/local/slideshow/Pearl-Harbor-73-later-99042.php

Where is America now ?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 7, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> http://m.mysanantonio.com/news/local/slideshow/Pearl-Harbor-73-later-99042.phpWhere is America now ?


In decline.

Brent


----------



## fatboy (Dec 7, 2014)

I still try to stay with positive thoughts and opinions about this country of ours.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 7, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I still try to stay with positive thoughts and opinions about this country of ours.


My positive thought is that it is in decline _right now _. With some work is does not need to stay that way.

Brent


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2014)

http://khon2.com/2014/12/01/uss-arizona-survivors-share-memories-of-pearl-harbor-attack/


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> My positive thought is that it is in decline _right now _. With some work is does not need to stay that way. Brent


I can't argue with that..........


----------

